# lateral transfer



## braxton5

I am a full time police officer in a western mass city and have been for approx 3 years. I have been looking to lateral transfer out east near boston for family reasons. Does anybody know what departments take lateral's and how to go about the process. Brookline, watertown, medford, natick, etc. are some of the departments i have in mind, Brookline probably being the first choice.


----------



## j809

I'd check the job postings on Extranet. Once you apply , all you need is both chiefs to be on-board and sign the transfer , otherwise its a no go


----------



## felony

Brookline doesn't take laterals. If you work for a CS department, the town administrator can deny your transfer. So if the town administrator wants to be a dick, he can deny your transfer and you have no recourse.


----------



## braxton5

thanks. Does anyone know which cities or towns in the Boston area take laterals regularly? I've looked on extranet before but alota the jobs I see on there are for dispatchers and shit not for full time patrolman, and Ive rarely seen any postings on there for departments in the boston area


----------



## j809

Tewksbury closest one listed now


----------



## sf1530

I know one person who transferred to Boston PD from NYPD, but I have no idea if they still do it.


----------



## USAF3424

sf1530 said:


> I know one person who transferred to Boston PD from NYPD, but I have no idea if they still do it.


He didn't transfer. He got hired off the list and went to the BPD academy.


----------



## j809

Maybe a person that their parent was a deceased police officer


----------



## USAF3424

woodyd said:


> How is that possible? Don't you need Boston residency to be on the BPD civil service list but you obviously couldn't live in Boston and work for NYPD.


Resigned from NYPD and moved back to the city prior to the exam.


----------



## pahapoika

USAF3424 said:


> Resigned from NYPD and moved back to the city prior to the exam.


Just curious. Did he do 4 yrs down there and come back ?


----------



## felony

Framingham constantly takes laterals. A moderator on this forum is a detective for them, he can provide more insight. I am not sure of the pay scale for them. The Transit PD posted in 2013 for laterals, you can try talking to the chief, to see if they are still open to the idea.


----------



## BxDetSgt

sf1530 said:


> I know one person who transferred to Boston PD from NYPD, but I have no idea if they still do it.


That was not a transfer, but he was hired off list.


----------



## rireserve

braxton5 said:


> I am a full time police officer in a western mass city and have been for approx 3 years. I have been looking to lateral transfer out east near boston for family reasons. Does anybody know what departments take lateral's and how to go about the process. Brookline, watertown, medford, natick, etc. are some of the departments i have in mind, Brookline probably being the first choice.


Revere was looking for transfers awhile back. Cambridge would be another place to try.


----------



## felony

woodyd said:


> This is Framingham's CBA Collective Bargaining Agreements | Town of Framingham, MA Official Website
> 263 could tell you more but FPD seems like a solid, squared away dept. They may be leaving CS at some point in the future, which would mean they wouldn't be taking laterals per say, but could hire an experienced guy directly. Not sure if they have started their SWAT team back up, I know the last Chief disbanded it before retiring.


Framingham is a busy, proactive department. However, they have a terrible contract, a 3% raise over a three year period is bad, $38 hr for a detail? That's insane, 1 personal day, barely any longevity and according to article 45 of the contract, the town can remove them from Civil Service at any time, without negotiations.

They do have a education incentive, although on the low end is better than nothing. Oddly enough, the contract does not state starting patrolmans pay.

Framingham has more then enough business in town to generate a decent starting pay, plus it's not cheap to live there. Rental properties are expensive, as well as single family homes. I hope next contract time, they get some real money in there.


----------



## MiamiVice

Framingham has been underpaid for years. It's to the point now where a Natick patrolman makes more than a Framingham Sgt. It's a good busy dept. But your paycheck will suffer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose

MiamiVice said:


> Framingham has been underpaid for years. It's to the point now where a Natick patrolman makes more than a Framingham Sgt. It's a good busy dept. But your paycheck will suffer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I'd take the pay cut to not work for their Chief.


----------



## j809

Why would anyone want to go to a place that you work harder for less money? Doesn't make any sense


----------



## mpd61

j809 said:


> Why would anyone want to go to a place that you work harder for less money? Doesn't make any sense


Oh come on now......remember when you wanted to leave heaven to be the junior guy in Brockton?


----------



## felony

MiamiVice said:


> Framingham has been underpaid for years. It's to the point now where a Natick patrolman makes more than a Framingham Sgt. It's a good busy dept. But your paycheck will suffer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I believe *every* surrounding town (Southboro, Ashland, Natick, Sherborn, Marlboro, Sudbudy, Wayland) makes more starting. Even if you were to compare departments of similar sizes, (Taunton, Fall River, New Bedford etc) they are still on the low end. Like I said, hopefully they get a decent increase soon, they definitely deserve it!


----------



## j809

mpd61 said:


> Oh come on now......remember when you wanted to leave heaven to be the junior guy in Brockton?


Yeah but Brockton was $87k base with Quinn and night diff!!


----------



## mpd61

j809 said:


> Yeah but Brockton was $87k base with Quinn and night diff!!


Wow!!!! Does the Massasoit Chief make that much!?!?


----------



## j809

mpd61 said:


> Wow!!!! Does the Massasoit Chief make that much!?!?


Maybe by now he does!!!


----------



## MPD119

Does a civil service Dept have to post a lateral transfer opening to the public? Or laterals are all about who u know? Seems like Quincy pd is taking some laterals lately without posting the job to public. Is it a civil service violation? May be they posted it and I just can't it?


----------



## MiamiVice

No requirement to post, perhaps a City HR issue, but Quincy and Worcester are notorious for quietly taking laterals

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Macop2020

MiamiVice said:


> No requirement to post, perhaps a City HR issue, but Quincy and Worcester are notorious for quietly taking laterals
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I've heard Boston takes laterals as well, veeeeeeeeery quietly.


----------



## Roy Fehler

MiamiVice said:


> No requirement to post, perhaps a City HR issue, but Quincy and Worcester are notorious for quietly taking laterals.


You need a dime the size of a manhole cover to get a lateral to Quincy.


----------

